# how many flowering cycles



## BeaArthur (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi people,

I was curious as tohow many flowering cycles I can put a single plant through?

I have one plant that is flowering now. Once I pull the bud, I plan to veg again. Then flower again. Then veg again. Pull the bud. Flower again.

How many times can I go through this do you think?


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 25, 2005)

I dont know if that would work I havent tried it I havent read anything like that ethier I think thats why you clone you can keep a mother in vegg to keep getting clones off her but I dont no about repeated growth like that ask weed dogg about that one


----------



## joe blow (Mar 25, 2005)

You can do it a bunch of times but each time the plant will produce LESS bud.  It also takes up to 4 weeks to start flowering again.  Cloning is much faster.
but if you really want to.  Follow these directions:
Switch back to a vegetative photoperiod of 24/0.  Next, remove all of plants flowers and calyx development.  After a few weeks your plant will revert to veg. growth and will no longer flower untill the you switch back to 12/12. When you're satisfied the plant has reached a satisfactory level of node production change to 12/12,and your plant will flower again.
Rejuvinated plants go thru alot of stress, from cutting them and from switching the lights back and forth, which can induce sexual disfunction.
Rejuvination does NOT compromise the genetic integrity of the plant.
  Personally, I've only did it one time but like I said earlier cloning is much faster!  I've never heard of a limit though.  Hope this helps.


----------



## BeaArthur (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks for the input...

I'm curious enough to try it. But I will also take clones once I return it to veg...


----------



## Diseased Strain (Mar 26, 2005)

I'v heard after the second time yield and potentcy goes down. I'll try to find where I read that.


----------



## joe blow (Apr 2, 2005)

[I'm gonna try something I never did before:  I picked all the buds off her.  Now I'm going to transplant her outside.  Was wondering if The buds will start coming again in one month or if I will have to wait for the end of the outside season like my other seedlings that are just popping up now.  I live in the midwest states


----------

